# insulation types i can use between current and new sheetrock on ceiling



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

how many inches do you have to work with? most ranch homes slope so you have maybe 8ft in the middle of the house down to a couple inches as you work toward the front and back wall.

you can get a 30% tax credit if there is any way to blow in and get thick enough to hit R38 {for most the country}

i was just wondering where you're so short that cans won't fit


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Any insulation is eligible for the 30% tax credit thru the end of 2010
Not just blown in


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Any insulation is eligible for the 30% tax credit thru the end of 2010
> Not just blown in


i thought it had to meet current R energy efficient standard? {why i mentioned r38 in the attic}

which seemed odd since there is no way to verify if you really meet R on something like a blow in job. i was actually going to call the IRS to ask unless you're certain any insulation qualifies. if so i can just file all my receipts at the end of the year.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Installation costs not included in Tax credit



> *Requirements*
> 
> Typical bulk insulation products can qualify, such as batts, rolls, blow-in fibers, rigid boards, expanding spray, and pour-in-place.
> 
> ...


To qualify:



> For *insulation* to qualify, its primary purpose must be to insulate


possible they snuck the requirement in somewhere else


----------

